# Whats with the Dedacciai frames on Ebay?



## whisper (Apr 23, 2004)

So is this total BS or what? I had a Bianchi with a Dedacciai frame, but I have never seen just a Dedacciai frame (with Dedacciai decals) before looking on Ebay tonight. I just looked up 7005 aluminum frames, and those came up. Anyone ever seen these? Are they just straight from the factory, before going to Bianchi, Ciocc, wherever? Are they decent? They seller on Ebay seems slightly sketchy, but it's always hard to tell on there. Any help appreciated.


----------



## JoeH (Mar 25, 2004)

*dedacciaci label*



whisper said:


> So is this total BS or what? I had a Bianchi with a Dedacciai frame, but I have never seen just a Dedacciai frame (with Dedacciai decals) before looking on Ebay tonight. I just looked up 7005 aluminum frames, and those came up. Anyone ever seen these? Are they just straight from the factory, before going to Bianchi, Ciocc, wherever? Are they decent? They seller on Ebay seems slightly sketchy, but it's always hard to tell on there. Any help appreciated.


I've seen this label on my friends new r650 Scattante bike from supergo. I believe it is more the design than the manufacturer. By the way my friend loves his new bike. He previously rode Colnago & Trek.
JoeH


----------



## ibexbikes (Apr 28, 2004)

*Dedacciai*

Dedacciai = tubing manufacturer


----------



## whisper (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ok...*

Right, I know they're a tubing manufacturer. So why do these bikes just have Dedacciai decals on them?


----------



## ibexbikes (Apr 28, 2004)

whisper said:


> Right, I know they're a tubing manufacturer. So why do these bikes just have Dedacciai decals on them?


I just took a look at the eBay ads and the frames are "Velorazzo" brand... hard to read on the small photos, so I'm still guessing these are the frames under discussion.

The seller does a lot of closeout stuff, so it's probably a decent frame at an exceptional price. Got good reviews, what there is of them anyway.


----------



## whisper (Apr 23, 2004)

*those are the other ones*

Hi. Actually, those Velorazzo ones are the other frames that person sells. If you look at his other items up for auction, you'll see the Dedacciai frames too.


----------



## Acenturian (Feb 18, 2004)

I got the Velorazzo frame off E-bay to build my first rode bike. The Velorazzo frame has Dedacciai tubing and has an average / good paint job (mine is a cool looking electric blue) the welds look awsome. The frame looks like is all one piece or molded together with no welding marks.

I ride a small frame and it weighed only 2.8 lbs. I built it up with Campagnolo Centaur and Chorus parts, Look full carbon forks, Modolo carbon bars and Spinergy Wheels and the total weight with bike light was just barly over 17 lbs. 

I went to the Velorazzo web site and they have newer frames with a carbon fiber rear triangle, so I think the ones off E-bay were closeout specials. 

So far I am very happy with mine especially for the money.


----------



## physics_nut (Feb 14, 2004)

Yea I landed a Velorazzo frame off ebay cheap as well. First road bike for me too, but I went ultra cheap and did Tiagra. So far the frame rides nice, I couldn't find any noticeable flaws (i.e. I didn't use a microscope!). I got the 56cm frame, and it ended up being a hair over 3lbs, but I haven't weighed the complete bike. Says it uses Dedacciai ABT tubing, who knows if it does. For $41, I really don't care.  

Rides great for me, and is serving me well. Maybe one of these days when I'm a little lighter on the wheels I'll shoot for a higher end bike. But for a beginner, this seems like the best way to go, if you have the facilities to build up a bike.


----------



## engolson (Sep 24, 2007)

They make framesets now. very nice ones.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Really?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

They make most of the Kona framesets.



engolson said:


> They make framesets now. very nice ones.


----------

